# REGULADORES DE TENSION



## hernan73 (Ago 30, 2006)

HOLA, SOY NUEVO EN EL FORO, 
NECESITARIA Q ME RESPONDAN UNA PREGUNTA, PARA UN TRABAJO PRACTICO DE LABORATORIO DEL COLEGIO. ES Q JUSTO FALTE A LA PRACTICA DE ESE DIA.

DICE ASI:


" ELABORE UN COMENTARIO ACERCA DEL FUNCIONAMIENTO DE ESTOS CIRCUITOS (REGULACION CON ZENER Y REGULACION CON UN INTEGRADO 7805)
 Y EXPLIQ CUAL RESULTA, A SU CRITERIO, EL MEJOR DESDE EL PUNTO DE VISTA DE SU REGULACION. FUNDAMENTAR."


GRACIAS, SALUDOS


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 31, 2006)

no conozco bien el funcionamiento del zener pero el regulador 78xx es un regulador, donde la xx indica el voltage regulado, sean 05,12,o diferentes voltages, el encapsulado es To-220, y su funcion es: dado un valor mas alto al que se pretende obtener, mantener un valor fijo y estable dado por el regulador, por ejemplo, al reg 7805 le metemos 12 o 15 voltios, su funion es bajar los 15 voltios hasta 05 y mantenerlo estable, se usa en fuentes de alimentacion, con el zener no te puedo ayudar


----------



## hernan73 (Ago 31, 2006)

eso ya lo sabia, muchas gracias de todas formas...
la cosa es q no se como compararlo con el zener


----------



## juanemiliob (Sep 18, 2006)

los zener al conecarse en forma directa. se comporta como un diodo rectificador comun..
para utilizarlo como regulador se coneccta en inversa. la funcion es mantener constante el voltaje de su salida. independientemente de las variaciones de la fuente... vienen desde 2 volts, hasta cientos de voltios..... lo que tiene de bueno es qe estabiliza la tension en valores.. como 3.3 v , 5.6, etc.. los 78xx son valores  enteros.. los 78xx tambien vienen en encapsulado to-92 pero con limite de corriente menor que los encapsulado to-220. no sabria decirte cual es mejor... depende la utiizanion saludos


----------



## Miguel Cool (Sep 18, 2006)

Usualmente el zener se utiliza como referencia de voltaje y en el caso de utilizarlo como regulador de voltaje su capacidad de entregar corriente es muy pequeña.

Los reguladores lineales como el 78xx llevan internamente una configuración de diodo zener com referencia de voltaje.

Desde el punto de vista de regulación el 7805 es con mucho mejor ya que esta diseñado para esto y tiene además la capacidad de manejar mayor cantidad de corriente que la configuración con zener.

espero que esta información te sirva.
Suerte


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 19, 2006)

Buenas respuestas, aqui va mi aporte por si el compañero aun esta indeciso o confundido...

Lo importante en primer lugar es definir, que es un efecto zener, y es basicamente un aumento de pares portadores debido a una muy fuerte intensidad de campo electrico...

Cabe destacar que estos diodos al estar sometidos a una polarizacion inversa, el potencial de la barrera se produce porque la zona de difusión es muy estrecha en donde se crean intensidades de campo electrico del orden de los 20mV/m por cada Volt aplicado...

Tambien es importante destacar que estos diodos no solo funcionan bajo el efecto zener, sino que tambien por el efecto avalancha, en donde este ultimo consiste al igual que el efecto zener 
aumentar los portadores mayoritarios con una intensidad de campo electrico, pero favorecido con el aumento de la temperatura.

Por lo que acabo de explicar, los diodos zener debido al mecanismo de ruptura se pueden clasificar basicamente en 3 tipos...

1) Diodos de baja tension: Por debajo de los 5v (La ruptura se produce por efecto zener)

2) Diodos de tension entre 5v y 7v : (La ruptura es mediante una combinacion de los efectos zener y avalancha)

3) Diodos superiores a 7v: (La ruptura se produce mediante el efecto avalancha)

Me limitare a escribir sobre los reguladores lineales ya que a esta hora estoy un poco cansado, pero espero que haya servido esta explicacion al igual que las explicaciones de los demas colegas...

Como ultimo comentario te diré que al tratarse de semiconductores los diodos zener son muy sensibles al aumento de la temperatura por lo que tambien perjudica su regulacion de tension. Tambien te indiqué que estos diodos, al producirse su ruptura mantienen la tension practicamente constante, dentro del margen de corriente que permite su potencia (Recuerda que los diodos tienen una potencia de disipacion medida en Watt o Vatios)

Mañana te explico sobre los reguladores lineales 

Saludos...


----------

